# French Nails = Slutty?



## Dark_Phoenix (Aug 17, 2007)

So I bought Missbehave magazine this month because of the article title "Do your nails make you look like a skank?" (aricle I typed is from there)

And I'm like 99.9% positive the reactions of most people would be like "I don't care what guys think!" but here's an exerpt and please tell me what you think of this:

     Quote:

       You know those painted plywood things at amusements parks where you put your face through the cutout and take a picture? Men notice nails because fingers, like lips, are just like those plywood things. Scenery. But for their dicks. Dark nails look ominous. Light nails are gamine and therefore forbidden. The French Manicure, like many things, reminds them of porn. Wihle we know that most of us are not in any immediate danger of willingly getting a French Manicure, you need to konw the sizeable and strangely time-specific hazard therein:

         If you're just some girl, a French Manicure guarantees you'll be written off as a slut. If you're wifey and you get one, dudes get amped and grateful. Either way, if you have small hands they tend to get exciteable. It makes every side their good side and it's way less work than shaving their pubes. As a firlgriend, French Manicured gherkin gerks are tremendously good for morale.  
 
So... are French Nails slutty? 
Just wondering...


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 17, 2007)

what the fuck?


----------



## banjobama (Aug 17, 2007)

I read in some magazine a long time ago (like in high school) that French manicures/acrylic sets were trashy and I pretty much agree. I also agree that guys will always imagine what your hands look like on their junk. 

But I don't really have a reason for thinking this, except that I agreed when I heard that manicure was trashy a long time ago. I think it might have been in Allure or something.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 17, 2007)

I live in Dallas. Everyone gets their nails done. Everyone. 
Here, it's the length that determines the sluttiness, pretty much.
Longer = sluttier.


----------



## aliciaz727 (Aug 17, 2007)

I agree with the length thing too. but i've always thought really long (also fake) pink nails = slutty... not french tips. I associate short french tips (real nails) with business women for some reason. anyone else?


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 17, 2007)

I don't see how French manicures make you look slutty. While they're not my pick for nails, I think they just look (when done well) like your natural nails but better. I didn't know nails were a big indicator of that, actually. If you have long (like inches long), bright red nails, maybe but it's more clothes that make you look like something.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 17, 2007)

well i love french manicures! they dont look slutty at all
the only nails i find slutty are the really long LONG LOONGGGGG acrylic nails especially when the girl wearing them is orange with tonnes of makeup and extentions. 
my bf's sister is a nail tech and she does my acrylic nails for free! i dont like them too short because they just look pointless but i suppose if you work and go to college/school and need to write then short is cute but i like long/medium ones  but because im going to beauty school i cant wear any nails but my natural nails are long anyway [people think they are fake!] but once i finish beauty school im gonna wear acrylics like everyday and get nail art because you only live once, SPOIL YOURSELF! i hate paris hiltons nails, shes like a billionairess and has very short nails and hardly wears polish, she really needs to go something!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_what the fuck?_

 
Yeah, that was my thought on it too...​ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aliciaz727* 

 
_I agree with the length thing too. but i've always thought really long (also fake) pink nails = slutty... not french tips. I associate short french tips (real nails) with business women for some reason. anyone else?_

 
I'd agree with the length thing too...although, I tend to associate the really really long nails with some ghetto person rather than slutty. And it was always bright cherry red for the color with the length.​When I was in high school, and we would have career day or whatever, I was always told that if you get your nails done, and you get more than just a manicure, to not get them painted any sort of color unless you did a french manicure, simply because its still semi basic looking but professional. Women in the military are only allowed to wear french or american manicures or a light fleshy color that isn't gawdy. I can understand how men associate french manicures with sluts simply because of porno's and crap, but all the same, when the hell did prono sex crazed men start deciding about fashion and turn something that looks elegant and professional into something slutty??


----------



## Hilly (Aug 17, 2007)

Nails are nails. Nail polish/acrylics/ etc are just like makeup for the hands!


----------



## Kimberleigh (Aug 17, 2007)

Christ, if I had to worry about every blessed thing I do as slutty, silly, "clownish" (i.e. my make-up) etc.  I'd spend all my time worrying!  LMAO!  

I've been getting acrylics for the last 5 years...Typically, I mix it up with french or painted, but I'm pretty set on the french tips.  I've even gone as far as having french tips in crazy colors...black, bright pink, etc.  I do think that the white tips are classy looking as long as they're not ridiculously long.


----------



## dp3 (Aug 17, 2007)

I don't think french manicures are trashy. I usually get french manicures when I'm going to a wedding or a dressy event. A lot of my friends who have gotten married, had french manicures for themselves and all the bridesmaids.


----------



## aeni (Aug 17, 2007)

Nails are just decoration just like makeup, hair, and clothes.  If men get their nails done, are they sluts too?

Whenever I paint my nails, it's just my nails.  No tips or anything.  And a french or american manicure only lasts 2 days on me anyways.  My boyfriend couldn't care less.


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 17, 2007)

I don't get my nails done, but have before & french manicures are my favorite.  I never thought they looked slutty.


----------



## Stormy (Aug 17, 2007)

I personally hate acrylics myself and I don't think they look particularly classy...JMO!  But a French manicure on real nails looks very polished and professional.  That article was just crap!


----------



## frocher (Aug 17, 2007)

No, I think they are fine.  They don't make you look slutty, what an odd article.


----------



## _Drugz (Aug 17, 2007)

Mmkay, that was...different. I def. never thought a french manicure made you look slutty.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 17, 2007)

no way! i think french tips are the cutest!


----------



## Larkin (Aug 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hdirenzo* 

 
_Nails are nails. Nail polish/acrylics/ etc are just like makeup for the hands!_

 






I wish people wouldn't be so judgmental of others fingernails.


----------



## 3jane (Aug 17, 2007)

Short french manis read a bit high maintenance.
Very long nails in general often read as trashy/slutty.

But unless you have talons or very brightly done nails, I don't think most guys notice or care.


Also, besides the fact that you can't always judge a book from its cover, I think you'd need to have much more of a complete look to "look like a skank"-- if you're dressed demurely or in a business suit with a french manicure, that's not going to suddenly turn you into a slut.


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 17, 2007)

As far as I've always heard, french manicures are classy as long as the nails are not long.  It used to be preference for woman who work in consertive atmospheres (& wedding) and looks good with eerything.

I love french manicures & peds!


----------



## astronaut (Aug 17, 2007)

I never thought of it that way... I wonder if they do think about the nails on their pee pee (lol)...


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 17, 2007)

No. You know what men think about? The fact they're actually GETTING some ass


----------



## justanothergirl (Aug 17, 2007)

I like French Peds. I think french manicures are classy, as long as they're fairly short.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Aug 18, 2007)

I don't see how they're slutty but I do think they're tacky.


----------



## mommymac (Aug 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SingFrAbsoltion* 

 
_I don't see how they're slutty but I do think they're tacky._

 
I don't see how they're tacky.  I think that women with chewed down nails or hands that look as though they work in a garage is tacky, but not french nails, to me they make a lady look well groomed, unless she gets them too long or too thick which is a whole 'nother issue, JMHO.


----------



## *Dani* (Aug 18, 2007)

What? Whoever wrote that article has some really strange ideas!
I do think that those really long (and normally square) acrylic nails look really trashy, and those are often french manicured. But normal looking nails with a french mani can look great! It's all to do with the overall look of the nail, not the polish! Like, for instance, if I'm going to wear a bright red on my nails I might file them down a bit so they don't look skanky, which they might if I left them longer. 
It's stupid to say an entire style of manicure is slutty! It completely depends on who's wearing it, and *how* they're wearing it!
And anyway, do we really believe that guys pay *that* much attention to our nails???


----------



## mello (Aug 18, 2007)

LOL. That's totally ridiculous. I get my nails done all the time, and I think they make my hands look polished. I bite my nails, so I'm not a fan of how they look by themselves. I don't think guys pay much attention to a girl's nails, anyway.


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 18, 2007)

I always have my nails done...and my toes too.  But I don't do French mani/pedi because 1) everyone and their mother has them done that way here; and 2) I like color on my nails.  I find the French too blah (for me, anyway).  I don't think they make anyone look slutty...


----------



## miss holly j (Aug 18, 2007)

I have pink and whites, which is the color of the acrylic to make my french manicure since they are ALOT more durable since it doesn't chip due to the color being in the acrylic and not paint.  I love them !  They go with everything and look fresh and classy not slutty.  When I think slutty I think long bright red !  I guess since my mom always told me red was for grown up ladies.

Funny thing is aren't french suppose to mimick the natural color are nail are if they are allowed to grow out !!!  I guess having natural looking nails is slutty.


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Aug 18, 2007)

I used to get french manicures but haven't in the past year or so but how are they "slutty"? Like nails...length, color or design can tell a lot about a person. Now if that doesn't sound high school-ish, I don't know what does.


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Aug 18, 2007)

WHAAA?!?! I think it's so cute! I love it when I go in and get a french mani.. I can't stop starting at my hands! lol.

Umm.. I REALLY don't think guys notice that much about our hands.. No offense to anyone.. but a lot of guys (my b/f is the prime example) have a lot of things fly right over their heads.. besides.. if they DO think that french nails make you look slutty.. too much time spent watching porn maybe?? LOL


----------



## ratmist (Aug 18, 2007)

That article has got to be written by someone with a fetish.

These are my hands on my wedding day:






I wasn't enormously pleased with the slightly pink sheen, but on the whole, I thought they were okay.  My pedicure matched.


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 18, 2007)

i do think super long nails are tacky, but your nails are only as slutty as you are.


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_That article has got to be written by someone with a fetish.

These are my hands on my wedding day:






I wasn't enormously pleased with the slightly pink sheen, but on the whole, I thought they were okay. My pedicure matched._

 
beautifulllllll! great photo!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 18, 2007)

Quote:

 
I wish people wouldn't be so judgmental of others fingernails.  
 
The only time it's really appropriate to judge people's nails is if cleanliness counts, like with food or aesthetician. I don't want dirt near my food or my face


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 19, 2007)

I love all nails. Whether they are artificial or real, they're cool to look at!


----------



## thestarsfall (Aug 19, 2007)

Sure they are associated with pornstars...but then so are high heels and fake lashes...

And the reason those are used by pornstars is because they make them hyperfeminine (as with the big boobs and generally long hair).  Longer nails are generally considered feminine and french manicures make the nails look longer because of the white part, so they then look more feminine.

I think its like tongue rings, belly shirts, and mini skirts....they CAN be slutty, but it really depends on the person wearing them...

and I personally LOVE french manicures cuz it elongates my fingers which are like stubby mc stubbs


----------



## MsButterfli (Aug 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_what the fuck?_

 

exactly...


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 20, 2007)

Thats ridiculous. I think they look classy but simple. I don't see how a french manicure can look slutty.
As for acrylic nails, well they look fake. Porn stars usually look fake and they usually have acrylics so I can understand that. I'm not saying everyone with acrylics looks slutty, but I understand whats being said about the acrylics. I guess

What I think is trashy is young girls in middle/high school with acrylics on all year. I get them for special occasions and I hate having my nails done, but I knew girls who had to always have them on.


----------



## pinkraindrops (Aug 20, 2007)

I think french manicures are fine unless your nails are so long its obvious they are fake.


----------



## meika79 (Aug 20, 2007)

I've been getting my nails done for years now and I've worn them from short to medium length to long.  Right now I'm back at medium length.  While I worked in a coporate environment I would keep them short and either polish them a lite color or get a french mani...the funny thing is that nobody liked it.  My family, my boyfriend at the time, the lady that did my nails, not even my boss lol.  Nobody!!  Everyone said my nails didn't match my personality 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  Like someone else said people shouldn't judge.  

Where I work now the bosses don't care as long as we get the job done. People judge me and assume I'm uneducated and are rude but then they have to come right back to me to get their computer working right  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. lol I love the look on their faces


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I think French manicures are cute, but  the whole "french Pedicure" thing is gross IMO , they make your toenails look long.


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_No. You know what men think about? The fact they're actually GETTING some ass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ROFLMAO!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





​ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I think French manicures are cute, but the whole "french Pedicure" thing is gross IMO , they make your toenails look long._

 
I never understood the whole getting a french manicure on your tootsies. Getting a pedicure, sure that's cool. Whatever floats your boat. But a french manicure? It's like those people who get acrylics on their toes. It just seems like a waste of money to me...and looks odd, imo.​


----------



## redambition (Aug 20, 2007)

what the? I think a nice french manicure on nails that aren't too long is very classy... and in a corporate environment it polishes your look even more. it's basically a YNBB (your nails but better) mani.

i read this somewhere and i think it holds true though - a french mani will look very trashy if the white tip is longer than the natural (pink) part of the nail. having seen a chick i work with who recently got her nails done and the white part is waaaay longer than the natural bit... yep, trashy look. it just looks wrong.

when it comes to nails, i don't think that a particular colour worn on the nails will make them look trashy. it's when you combine it with other things in your outfit and look that can make it trash. 

super long nails always look a bit bizarre to me as well.


----------



## chameleonmary (Aug 20, 2007)

Long obvious fake acrylic nails maybe, but no way will a set of short, cute french tips ever look slutty. why would they call them 'french' if they werent classy LOL


----------



## user79 (Aug 21, 2007)

I just can't stand nail art with tacky shit all over it.


----------



## amelia.jayde (Aug 21, 2007)

you can really make anything sound slutty if you want to. this article, imo, is just proof of that.


----------



## jenii (Aug 22, 2007)

...

?!

I don't really see how nails can be slutty. They can be TACKY, like if you have those really long dragon nails, but slutty? IDK.


----------



## mello (Aug 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_What I think is trashy is young girls in middle/high school with acrylics on all year._

 
I'm curious as to why that's trashy?


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Aug 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mello* 

 
_I'm curious as to why that's trashy?_

 
Me too. I wore acrylics from 10th grade up until my junior year in college. Got them done every 2 weeks like clockwork. If that's trashy...what about ladies who wear extensions, a ton of make-up or fake lashes? Isn't that the same thing? I'd hate for someone to label me trashy because of my face art aka make-up.


----------



## hunnybun (Aug 22, 2007)

Unfortunately -- my own personal experience confirms this article.  This is  a LONG post, but I feel compelled to share my story in hopes of saving some other woman entering the professional world from my embarrassment.  

I was a go-go dancer at a nightclub for several years in my younger days as a part time college job.  Not a stripper -- but I have to admit, shamefully close to that.  All the girls I danced with, including myself, always had acrylic french tips.  Not super long ones, just your standard set.  But it was as much a part of the uniform as the booty shorts and rhinestone bras.  

The older and wiser me now works in a major law firm that has several female attorneys and partners.  Not a single french manicure in sight -- acrylic or otherwise.  The only exception is the receptionist, who I should add, also wears way too much frosty hot pink blush and is the only staff member without a college degree.  

Now the embarrassing part.  I was a bit of slow learner and continued sporting my french tips for the first few months of work.  One day, a senior female attorney who had become a mentor of sorts to me, presented me with a little gift bag.  Inside was a bottle of a translucent pastel pink nail lacquer and a clipping from a recent fashion/society section of New York Magazine.  (excepted in relevant portion below).

 Quote:

  Traditionalists have sworn by Essie's Sugar Daddy hue for years. It's clean and natural, and it filled the void left by the long-abandoned French manicure (although you may spot a few holdovers on the subway).  
 
I went to lunch with my mentor that same afternoon and asked her about my nails.  She explained that french tips are not appropriate to wear in front of clients.  And that french manicures, in general, are pretty much passe.  I refused to believe this at first.  I LOVE my beautiful french tips and thought they were oh so glam.  

 But then I started paying more attention to women's nails.  If you look in any issue of vogue or any other fashion mag, NONE of the women pictured ever have french manicures.  Celebrities in Hollywood never have french manicures either.  I slowly realized that the only french manicures I ever saw anymore were worn by the saleswomen when I went shopping or the waitresses when I went out to dinner.  In these circles, the white tips seem as popular as ever.  But I never caught  other businesswomen with french manicures.  In fact, what high profile pubic figure, in fashion, politics, society, business, or otherwise has french nails?  I can only think of three.  Pamela Anderson, Victoria Beckam (though I know that Posh has weathered a lot of editorial criticism for this -- yet I admire her sense of independence) and Dolly Parton.  

Around the same time that I finally realized it was time to give up my beloved french tips -- I was also newly married.  My new husband's family is pretty embedded in the local professional society.  My father-in-law is a partner in a land investment firm and my mother-in-law sits on the board of a large charitable foundation.  As a result, my new husband began bringing me to lots of black tie social functions with his family.  I was uncomfortable getting ready for my first formal function sans acrylics.  My hands felt so naked and bland.  On the car ride there, my husband took my hand was pleasantly surprised.  He told me that he was so glad I got rid of "those nails" as his two sisters had always wanted to say something to me about them since they first met me, but that he wouldn't let them for fear of embarrassing me.  Clearly, I was convinced.  

My conclusion.  French tips are totally acceptable for certain social circles, but definitely not for others.  Though I have to disclaim that I'm in California and can't speak for the South (perhaps Miss Parton is totally in vouge with her hometown fashions...).  Lastly, this is merely a trend, not a rule.  There is nothing wrong with doing as Posh does and flashing high society the french-tipped-finger.  I'm writing from the perspective of a young attorney and young wife, wanting to fit into her new professional and social environment.


----------



## L281173 (Aug 22, 2007)

:holysheep:


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 23, 2007)

I have Acrlyic Nails that have french polish on them, white on the tips and clear everywhere else. I've had them for many months and am in love with them. I keep them relatively short so they are suitable for daily life, and get them filled every two weeks.

*I don't think they are slutty at all.
Nails are nails.*


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AfricanaEyes* 

 
_Me too. I wore acrylics from 10th grade up until my junior year in college. Got them done every 2 weeks like clockwork. If that's trashy...what about ladies who wear extensions, a ton of make-up or fake lashes? Isn't that the same thing? I'd hate for someone to label me trashy because of my face art aka make-up._

 

Couldn't agree more. 
You're exactly right.


----------



## Jacq-i (Aug 23, 2007)

Hmm... I *love* my pink + white gel solar nails!! I see a lot of reality tv stars with them. [Real Housewives of Orange County, the Hills...] But... Arg, I can't think of any other ones!


----------



## user79 (Aug 23, 2007)

I think if they are short and not too long, and natural looking without nail art on top, it looks nice. Too long, not well maintained, weird shape or colour, and sparkly crap on too.....just looks cheap and tacky. I have natural nails tho because I think it's a waste of money, and my nails are already pretty nice.


----------



## thestarsfall (Aug 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I think if they are short and not too long, and natural looking without nail art on top, it looks nice. Too long, not well maintained, weird shape or colour, and sparkly crap on too.....just looks cheap and tacky. I have natural nails tho because I think it's a waste of money, and my nails are already pretty nice._

 
same...my nails are long enough, and when i dont have to work a lot i do them up pretty and people sometimes ask if they are fake...but they arent...

i just have to remember to actually cut them otherwise they get in the way a lot (although thats usually how I remember to cut them...)


----------



## Hilly (Aug 24, 2007)

I work in the non profit world and it seems ALL my bosses and managers have french manicures.


----------



## TeaCup (Aug 24, 2007)

Hmmm.. All the professional girls I know (mostly secretaries for their dad's company or that kinda thing) at my highschool have french tips. I think they look really nice, and they always look so put together going to work and such. They have the gel kind (I think thats the big thing here) and it looks very nice and natural.

Though my mom gets longer acrylic ones and they cool nice, but sometimes she gets them too long and it's a lil tacky. But my dad likes them long, haha. 

I'm not sure. I'll stick with short natural red nails.


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 24, 2007)

As a manicurist, I have to step up and say, I have not seen any waning on French manicures. They remain popular because they are colors that mostly mimic and enhance the natural colors of our nailbeds and free edges. I get women in everyday who are slightly _disappointed_ because they feel they their nails aren't long enough for French. This is so much like the LV argument. Many people will say LV bags are tacky and overrated, but an overwhelming number will also say they are timeless and classic. I have to agree with that number. Long live French----in reasonable lengths, ofcourse.

Oh, and hunnybun, the thing about that article.......Essie's Sugar Daddy has not been around for that many years, probably about 4 or so, which is nothing on colors like OPI's "Coney Island Cotton Candy" and other soft pinks. Maybe they meant "Madamoiselle". Either way, I disagree.


----------



## lipstickandhate (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hunnybun* 

 
_Unfortunately -- my own personal experience confirms this article.  This is  a LONG post, but I feel compelled to share my story in hopes of saving some other woman entering the professional world from my embarrassment.  

I was a go-go dancer at a nightclub for several years in my younger days as a part time college job.  Not a stripper -- but I have to admit, shamefully close to that.  All the girls I danced with, including myself, always had acrylic french tips.  Not super long ones, just your standard set.  But it was as much a part of the uniform as the booty shorts and rhinestone bras.  

The older and wiser me now works in a major law firm that has several female attorneys and partners.  Not a single french manicure in sight -- acrylic or otherwise.  The only exception is the receptionist, who I should add, also wears way too much frosty hot pink blush and is the only staff member without a college degree.  

Now the embarrassing part.  I was a bit of slow learner and continued sporting my french tips for the first few months of work.  One day, a senior female attorney who had become a mentor of sorts to me, presented me with a little gift bag.  Inside was a bottle of a translucent pastel pink nail lacquer and a clipping from a recent fashion/society section of New York Magazine.  (excepted in relevant portion below).



I went to lunch with my mentor that same afternoon and asked her about my nails.  She explained that french tips are not appropriate to wear in front of clients.  And that french manicures, in general, are pretty much passe.  I refused to believe this at first.  I LOVE my beautiful french tips and thought they were oh so glam.  

 But then I started paying more attention to women's nails.  If you look in any issue of vogue or any other fashion mag, NONE of the women pictured ever have french manicures.  Celebrities in Hollywood never have french manicures either.  I slowly realized that the only french manicures I ever saw anymore were worn by the saleswomen when I went shopping or the waitresses when I went out to dinner.  In these circles, the white tips seem as popular as ever.  But I never caught  other businesswomen with french manicures.  In fact, what high profile pubic figure, in fashion, politics, society, business, or otherwise has french nails?  I can only think of three.  Pamela Anderson, Victoria Beckam (though I know that Posh has weathered a lot of editorial criticism for this -- yet I admire her sense of independence) and Dolly Parton.  

Around the same time that I finally realized it was time to give up my beloved french tips -- I was also newly married.  My new husband's family is pretty embedded in the local professional society.  My father-in-law is a partner in a land investment firm and my mother-in-law sits on the board of a large charitable foundation.  As a result, my new husband began bringing me to lots of black tie social functions with his family.  I was uncomfortable getting ready for my first formal function sans acrylics.  My hands felt so naked and bland.  On the car ride there, my husband took my hand was pleasantly surprised.  He told me that he was so glad I got rid of "those nails" as his two sisters had always wanted to say something to me about them since they first met me, but that he wouldn't let them for fear of embarrassing me.  Clearly, I was convinced.  

My conclusion.  French tips are totally acceptable for certain social circles, but definitely not for others.  Though I have to disclaim that I'm in California and can't speak for the South (perhaps Miss Parton is totally in vouge with her hometown fashions...).  Lastly, this is merely a trend, not a rule.  There is nothing wrong with doing as Posh does and flashing high society the french-tipped-finger.  I'm writing from the perspective of a young attorney and young wife, wanting to fit into her new professional and social environment._

 

This is a very interesting story. I'm a lawyer myself and when I first started out, I worked as an ADA in the district court bureau-i.e misdemeanors- and ALL of the newly-graduated ADA's, literally every single blessed one, had French-tipped acrylic nails. Granted, almost all of them were from Long Island so I am SURE that had something to do with it. But they ALL had then. I personally do not care for acrylics or French tips and therefore, never had them but they teasingly mocked me for not "doing my nails" (even though I had a manicure/polish change every week). I also became easily identifiable as the one "without the talons" as one defense attorney put it. I have no idea whether this helped me or not.

Many years later, no one in my major crimes bureau had them. Not a single woman has been seen sporting the Frenchie. When I did venture down to other major crimes bureaus, I'd never see them either. But when I'd go to district court, BINGO! they're everywhere. I don't know why. 

I have always worn either a neutral polish, my favorite is OPI Samoan Sand or now they have the Tea Party beige one that I love too- or a buff. I have, on occassion, worn blood red. I also remember when Vogue said that the Frenchie was out- other fashion mags went berzerk but they quickly followed suit and now all we see is either VERY natural looking fakes or short, colored nails.

At any rate, I think you make a very good point that even something as seemingly insignificant as nail length and polish choice can connote something deeper- like experience, competence or intelligence.  For women, at least. Sad and stupid but true. And a good lesson to learn.

Men, however, can come in any which way they want and no one seems to care. They can be wearing an ill-fitting suit from 1983 with a tie that only comes down to the top of their slovenly beer gut and a freshly Just-for-Men'd mustache tickling their upper lip and no one bats an eyelash. We have one gentleman- and I use the term loosely- who has spray on hair. LoL


----------



## hunnybun (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:

  At any rate, I think you make a very good point that even something as seemingly insignificant as nail length and polish choice can connote something deeper- like experience, competence or intelligence.  For women, at least. Sad and stupid but true. And a good lesson to learn.  
 
Sigh.  Yes, this really is the sad truth underlying my story.  I found it both disturbing and slightly degrading that I went through three years of law school, only to be evaluated by my manicure.  Unfortunately, I found it easier to just change my nail style then to try and change people's pre-conceived notions and stereotypes.  Not the most noble decision, but a pragmatic one.  

I also wanted to reiterate that this is just a personal story.  I just felt compelled to share because it was something that perplexed me so much when I first started my career.  I don't profess to be any kind of nail expert.  And, as I suspected, there appears to be a dramatic regional difference on the topic.  Judging from the other posts, most of the ladies rallying in support of the french manicure seem to be in the south or the midwest.  I live in a city (Beverly Hills) that has two Tiffanys less then 5 miles of one another and no Walmarts.  Thus my experiences may differ.


----------



## liv (Aug 24, 2007)

I had to have a french manicure for a wedding, but I refused to get tips (too much maintenance, and I don't personally like how fake they look), but I don't think that french manis are slutty at all.  I think that in general, short, nicely filed, squarish nails that are neatly polished (or hell, at least CLEAN) are the best type, especially if you are in contact with a lot of people in the day.  I am not a fan of nail art myself because I think it mostly ends up looking tacky, but I certainly wouldn't think a woman who had them was 'slutty' because she wanted to have a design on her nails.

I've never heard of a boy commenting on a woman's nails, unless they were in Guinness for being a foot long.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 24, 2007)

Does anyone find it kind of ironic that the appropriate nail polish for a woman lawyer is called "Sugar Daddy"? I know it's only a name, but when I hear that, I think of less than professional women


----------



## beth_w (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_No. You know what men think about? The fact they're actually GETTING some ass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
hahaha. so true!


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 24, 2007)

French nails are vulgar, they look cheap and plastic. Rip em off.
Unless you just paint them that way, in that case you will still look slutty


----------



## ginger9 (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hunnybun* 

 
_Unfortunately -- my own personal experience confirms this article.  This is  a LONG post, but I feel compelled to share my story in hopes of saving some other woman entering the professional world from my embarrassment.  

I was a go-go dancer at a nightclub for several years in my younger days as a part time college job.  Not a stripper -- but I have to admit, shamefully close to that.  All the girls I danced with, including myself, always had acrylic french tips.  Not super long ones, just your standard set.  But it was as much a part of the uniform as the booty shorts and rhinestone bras.  

The older and wiser me now works in a major law firm that has several female attorneys and partners.  Not a single french manicure in sight -- acrylic or otherwise.  The only exception is the receptionist, who I should add, also wears way too much frosty hot pink blush and is the only staff member without a college degree.  

Now the embarrassing part.  I was a bit of slow learner and continued sporting my french tips for the first few months of work.  One day, a senior female attorney who had become a mentor of sorts to me, presented me with a little gift bag.  Inside was a bottle of a translucent pastel pink nail lacquer and a clipping from a recent fashion/society section of New York Magazine.  (excepted in relevant portion below).



I went to lunch with my mentor that same afternoon and asked her about my nails.  She explained that french tips are not appropriate to wear in front of clients.  And that french manicures, in general, are pretty much passe.  I refused to believe this at first.  I LOVE my beautiful french tips and thought they were oh so glam.  

 But then I started paying more attention to women's nails.  If you look in any issue of vogue or any other fashion mag, NONE of the women pictured ever have french manicures.  Celebrities in Hollywood never have french manicures either.  I slowly realized that the only french manicures I ever saw anymore were worn by the saleswomen when I went shopping or the waitresses when I went out to dinner.  In these circles, the white tips seem as popular as ever.  But I never caught  other businesswomen with french manicures.  In fact, what high profile pubic figure, in fashion, politics, society, business, or otherwise has french nails?  I can only think of three.  Pamela Anderson, Victoria Beckam (though I know that Posh has weathered a lot of editorial criticism for this -- yet I admire her sense of independence) and Dolly Parton.  

Around the same time that I finally realized it was time to give up my beloved french tips -- I was also newly married.  My new husband's family is pretty embedded in the local professional society.  My father-in-law is a partner in a land investment firm and my mother-in-law sits on the board of a large charitable foundation.  As a result, my new husband began bringing me to lots of black tie social functions with his family.  I was uncomfortable getting ready for my first formal function sans acrylics.  My hands felt so naked and bland.  On the car ride there, my husband took my hand was pleasantly surprised.  He told me that he was so glad I got rid of "those nails" as his two sisters had always wanted to say something to me about them since they first met me, but that he wouldn't let them for fear of embarrassing me.  Clearly, I was convinced.  

My conclusion.  French tips are totally acceptable for certain social circles, but definitely not for others.  Though I have to disclaim that I'm in California and can't speak for the South (perhaps Miss Parton is totally in vouge with her hometown fashions...).  Lastly, this is merely a trend, not a rule.  There is nothing wrong with doing as Posh does and flashing high society the french-tipped-finger.  I'm writing from the perspective of a young attorney and young wife, wanting to fit into her new professional and social environment._

 
This might be true for acrylic french tips because imo, and correct me if I'm wrong, you can tell the acrylic from the real or natural french manicures (see the one below). I do a natural french manicure once in a while and it looks very classy and professional and I work in a corporate environment and no, I am not a receptionist. I'll post a pic next time I do one.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_That article has got to be written by someone with a fetish.

These are my hands on my wedding day:






I wasn't enormously pleased with the slightly pink sheen, but on the whole, I thought they were okay.  My pedicure matched._


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 24, 2007)

That pic of a French manicure just looks like an enhanced version of your natural nails. It's pretty. I don't understand how nails can look "slutty" unless you paint lewd things on them


----------



## vica (Aug 25, 2007)

maybe its the fake nail tip that makes the french tip look slutty


----------



## redambition (Aug 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_French nails are vulgar, they look cheap and plastic. Rip em off.
Unless you just paint them that way, in that case you will still look slutty_

 
on my nails, a french mani looks almost identical to my natural nails with just clear polish... it's just a bit more even and neater.

guess that means i have run off and paint my nails then...


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 25, 2007)

Most of the time they look cheap.


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_on my nails, a french mani looks almost identical to my natural nails with just clear polish... it's just a bit more even and neater.

guess that means i have run off and paint my nails then... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Do it honey!


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Aug 25, 2007)

Hmmm.Interesting post.Sometimes I get fake nails put on,usually the "pink and white" type set. I don't get them often,perhaps once or twice a year for fun
because they just get messed up too quickly and are hard to maintain
also they can be difficult to work with.Makeup gets stuck underneath them too.I have met many classy sophistacated women who wear fake nails.
If they are not too long and done properly they can look smashing.
I like fake nails and real nails I think both can be elegant and ladylike.
Also Dayle Hinman from Court T.V wears them and she is an awesome chick. Just a tidbit of acrylic nail trivia..haha


----------



## KTB (Aug 25, 2007)

While I don't like French manicures I don't think they look slutty.


----------



## mommamacgurl (Aug 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EmbalmerBabe* 

 
_Hmmm.Interesting post.Sometimes I get fake nails put on,usually the "pink and white" type set. I don't get them often,perhaps once or twice a year for fun
because they just get messed up too quickly and are hard to maintain
also they can be difficult to work with.Makeup gets stuck underneath them too.I have met many classy sophistacated women who wear fake nails.
If they are not too long and done properly they can look smashing.
I like fake nails and real nails I think both can be elegant and ladylike.
Also Dayle Hinman from Court T.V wears them and she is an awesome chick. Just a tidbit of acrylic nail trivia..haha_

 
I was thinking the same thing but i couldn't think of her name!


----------



## AlliSwan (Aug 25, 2007)

When they're overly thick or the white part is super long, I think it looks god awful. But when I had fake nails, I had the BEST nail tech who made them so incredibly thin (though I had to fight with her to make them shorter every time....she definitely thought the longer, the better) not even other nail techs knew they were fake. I got SO many compliments on my "naturally beautiful" nails. I miss them. My real nails are ugly. =( But I refuse to go to a cheap nail place and pay that much every 2 weeks.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Aug 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 

 
_When they're overly thick or the white part is super long, I think it looks god awful. But when I had fake nails, I had the BEST nail tech who made them so incredibly thin (though I had to fight with her to make them shorter every time....she definitely thought the longer, the better) not even other nail techs knew they were fake. I got SO many compliments on my "naturally beautiful" nails. I miss them. My real nails are ugly. =( But I refuse to go to a cheap nail place and pay that much every 2 weeks._

 
I TOTALLY agree!!! If the tips are way too thick or the free edge is wider than the rest of the nail...tacky. It's all about how they're done...with both fake and natural nails.


----------



## redambition (Aug 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_Do it honey!_

 
wish i could! having plain nails is killing me... but i'm on a strict regime of nail hardener only, applied every second day for a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i had a mani done and the woman butchered my nails... she treated them like acrylics and filed them too hard, then buffed them with what felt like coarse sandpaper, so they are splitting all over the place.

something else i thought of while perusing the seche website... their instructions for a french mani include putting the white polish on the tip after doing the nail in a pale pink.. is that normal?

i always thought the pink/beige polish went on after the white, to tone it down and make it look more natural.


----------



## islandblossom (Aug 25, 2007)

Wow, that article is so off base. I'm dumbfounded by it.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I live in Dallas. Everyone gets their nails done. Everyone. 
Here, it's the length that determines the sluttiness, pretty much.
Longer = sluttier._

 
it's like that in the inland empire, too. duck feet nails are thought of as slutty, too.

but srsly...how can you tell a lady's chastity by the way her nails look?


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 26, 2007)

Given the propensity for today's female population to emulate strippers or escorts in some manner or another, I'm not sure how having 'slutty' nails would be perceived as a bad thing.


----------



## dollypink (Aug 26, 2007)

as if your nails are in indication of how slutty you are?!?!?

that's insane


----------



## xkriss (Sep 2, 2007)

I personally LOVE acrylic nails. Short, square, and painted a dark burgundy <333 And I think french manicures are cute.

But I do have to agree that REALLY long acrylics are kinda trashy... don't know why though.. Maybe because they just aren't practical?


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Sep 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Given the propensity for today's female population to emulate strippers or escorts in some manner or another, I'm not sure how having 'slutty' nails would be perceived as a bad thing._

 
Perhaps in a professional environment it would be looked down upon to look slutty in any aspect.


----------



## thestarsfall (Sep 4, 2007)

I definitely understand those hatin' on the huge tipped nails....a girl in my class has them and someone I know online has them and they just looked so awkward and fake....the white part was bigger than the neutral part...


----------



## REYNALD0C (Sep 5, 2007)

I hate the fake nails that kinda make an upsidedown guitar pick at the tip theres this girl who worked at the MAC counter in southcoast plaza who had those, kinda weird.


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 7, 2007)

I happened to see Judge Marilyn Milian on an episode of _The People's Court_ the other day.  She had a French manicure.  What a strumpet!


----------



## Raerae (Sep 9, 2007)

As far as the professional world...

From my observations, the higher up on the ladder that you go, the more you are expected to erase all signs of being feminine.  Just look at like all the female politicians, there not exactly the most, "feminine" of women.  It's not that they don't look like women, it's just that, the choices that they make in clothing, makeup (if they wear any other than some eyeliner), nails, shoes, etc all tend to be fairly masculine in design.

Your not going to see Mrs. Rice meeting a leader of a foreign country, with 3" heels, a knee length flowy skirt with a floral pattern, and a strappy tank with a light cardigan over it.  That would just never happen.  Instead, she basically ends up dressed like a man.

Perhaps thats also why certain people see french tips (or probably any type of nails that are done up beyond a neutral (read: pink) tone) as, "slutty."  Especially if it's worn on a daily basis.  Special occasions like parties and weddings are an exception, a long as you take it off after ;p

Hunnybun's lawyer friend was basically telling her, "If you want to be taken seriously here, *as a woman*, you need to look a certain way.  And if you have your nails done like that (where it's obvious they are done up), it will make certain people assume things about your character.  Perhaps not that she's easy, but maybe that she's not as compitant in her argument as the male laywer on the defense team.  Fair?  Not really. But an easy sacrifice for career success?  Probably.

I just know at my job.  All the low end ladies, the assistants, the frontline sales reps, low end managers, etc, all tend to look like women.  I see people in heels, skirts, pretty tops, lots of makeup, lots of french tips, pretty jewelery, etc.  Walk into the executive section of the building, and all you see is women in flats, and suits, nearly no makeup, conservative haircuts (nothing too long), etc.  They basically look like the men who work there.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kuuipo1207* 

 
_Yeah, that was my thought on it too...​I'd agree with the length thing too...although, I tend to associate the really really long nails with *some ghetto person* rather than slutty. And it was always bright cherry red for the color with the length.​When I was in high school, and we would have career day or whatever, I was always told that if you get your nails done, and you get more than just a manicure, to not get them painted any sort of color unless you did a french manicure, simply because its still semi basic looking but professional. Women in the military are only allowed to wear french or american manicures or a light fleshy color that isn't gawdy. I can understand how men associate french manicures with sluts simply because of porno's and crap, but all the same, when the hell did prono sex crazed men start deciding about fashion and turn something that looks elegant and professional into something slutty??_

 
What do you mean by ghetto? Please explain.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 

 
_What do you mean by ghetto? Please explain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Poor probably...

When I think ghetto... I think eigther white trash, or innercity blacks.

I know my neighbor who was living in HUD houseing in Long Beach, she always had like 1inch long gold nails...   Sooooooo tacky lol...  They were pretty ghetto, she sat on her porch all day drinking 40's of budweiser.


----------



## ginger9 (Sep 11, 2007)

*I'm a dirty dirty whore*

This is a natural french manicure I did myself. It's not as nice as the salon variety but I like doing it myself as I am less harsh on my nails. I use a 6 dollar kit, the kind with the stickers for the tips and I choose a sheer pinky top coat for this one (you can barely see it with the flash since I just did one coat). Tell me what you think of my slutty manicure, am I a dirty bad little whore who needs to be spanked and punished??


----------



## thestarsfall (Sep 12, 2007)

The only thing I hate about the DS kits is that the tape doesnt necessarilly correspond with your natural nail tips.  I have different shaped nails...most of the halfmoons are pretty flat across so the tips of those ones I can file to a more square shape, but my thumbs are really rounded/oval and if I tried to put a square shape on them they look funny in contrast to the halfmoon...

so I do my own french manicure and I put it on the natural whites of my nails and use remover to make a nice line...that way they look more natural and not like contrasting with my halfmoons...


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 12, 2007)

^^^ I totally agree with you there, I always do my own french manicures because the tape never fits properly. Not that I do my nails often, but when I do have occasion to do a french manicure that's how I go about it.


----------



## PrettyInPink_26 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: I'm a dirty dirty whore*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_This is a natural french manicure I did myself. It's not as nice as the salon variety but I like doing it myself as I am less harsh on my nails. I use a 6 dollar kit, the kind with the stickers for the tips and I choose a sheer pinky top coat for this one (you can barely see it with the flash since I just did one coat). Tell me what you think of my slutty manicure, am I a dirty bad little whore who needs to be spanked and punished?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
I LOVE yor nails!!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Sep 17, 2007)

i agree with stormy. i don't think long acrylic nails look that classy, but i think when you do a nice french manicure it looks like you've made a nice effort. i think when they're too long it just looks like you're trying too hard and don't know when to stop.

just my opinion.


----------



## archangeli (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm very hard on my hands so I rarely put polish on them simply because it chips and looks sloppy after 2-3 days.

My boyfriend, who is completely oblivious when I get haircuts, dye my hair or change my makeup notices what I do to my nails. The one time I had acrylics done (and NEVER again! omg my poor nails!) he told me he didn't like it and that it looked trashy. I told him whatever, I liked it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But the thought of anyone taking a Dremel to my nails again is enough to put me off from ever having acrylics done again.

When I opt for red or black he tells me he doesn't like it because it looks (and I quote) "scary." Hahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 French manicures just look "weird." because he doesn't like the "white stripe across my nails."

So in his perfect world I'd only ever have baby pink nail polish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Silly boyfriend


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 17, 2007)

You should never let someone use a dremel on your nails, ever. There are plenty of people who'll do the filing by hand, and ultimately do a better job.


----------



## MsCocoa (Sep 17, 2007)

^^^I agree hand done acrylics (for lack of a better word) are much better for your nails!

I love classic french mani but with acrylics they _can _look slutty if there's too much white, too thick and in general very footballers wife-esque but when done right I think they look good.


----------



## OohJeannie (Sep 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *justanothergirl* 

 
_I like French Peds. I think french manicures are classy, as long as they're fairly short._

 

I second this... French mani's/pedi's never have crossed my mind as being slutty. I just think the length just may contribute to the sluttiness factor....see below lmao


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't see long nails as slutty necessarily. Maybe high maintenance and not particularly hardworking? To keep them looking good, you have to be so diligent and at least whenever I've had long nails, I couldn't do a lot, including type, because the length got in my way


----------



## user79 (Sep 21, 2007)

I've tried doing the French mani on my natural nails but it's _such_ a pain in the ass and takes a long time for all the steps. And the white part chips sooo fast, so I don't think it's worth the effort. I just don't have enough free time to waste it on doing my nails so intricately. Now I just use a pinky milky sheer coat on the nails and don't bother with the white strip.


----------



## ginger9 (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I've tried doing the French mani on my natural nails but it's such a pain in the ass and takes a long time for all the steps. And the white part chips sooo fast, so I don't think it's worth the effort. I just don't have enough free time to waste it on doing my nails so intricately. Now I just use a pinky milky sheer coat on the nails and don't bother with the white strip._

 
I agree. The white stripe chip in a couple of days and is a pain to maintain. However I have done a french pedicure and it lasted for weeks! I totally recommend it - looks great too! I showered everyday like I normally do but just be careful if your using a pumis scrub you don't get close to the nails


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Sep 22, 2007)

i work in a nail salon....and all people get is the pink and white, which is basically french, but more natural looking. and i mean, these are old women...like in their 70s or 80s...surely they are not considered slutty.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm a dirty dirty whore*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_This is a natural french manicure I did myself. It's not as nice as the salon variety but I like doing it myself as I am less harsh on my nails. I use a 6 dollar kit, the kind with the stickers for the tips and I choose a sheer pinky top coat for this one (you can barely see it with the flash since I just did one coat). Tell me what you think of my slutty manicure, am I a dirty bad little whore who needs to be spanked and punished?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 






lmao!! i could totally tell you were in the porn industry when i took a look at those nails!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't know whether they are slutty or not, but I love french manicures and do them all the time. I have short-medium nails and use a pinkish white instead of a stark white and use a sheer pink over it, and sometimes put little lacey decals on it. It looks very groomed. And I work in law enforcement, not the porn industry.


----------



## MissGirly85 (Feb 9, 2008)

Well I think it is the length of the nails that makes a person look slutty but a french nail look professional in my opinon


----------



## foxynats (Feb 10, 2008)

Personally i love my acrylic nails...
I think sometimes they can look whore-ish if they are really long and accompanied by bad fake tan.
But i love mine... cute, not too long and i don't have to worry about chipped nail varnish before i go out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



xx


----------



## lobsterdance (Feb 10, 2008)

I think french manicures are really classy!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 11, 2008)

French manicures are always professional and feminine looking. Always in style and always look appropriate no matter where you are going. 

I switched over to pink and whites just because I use my hands so much and it's easier to care for. I don't worry about the white chipping off! LOVE 'EM!


----------



## astronaut (Feb 12, 2008)

At first I thought "ehh that's silly" but you wouldn't believe the crazy shit on youtube. Disgusting fetishes man. There was this one motherfucker who messaged me saying they were watching my videos and asked me to grow my nails out long. Dumbass creepo actually favorited a shit ton of videos on youtube of people and their long nails. Some weirdo fetish ones. Gross man. I called that bitch out. Some people are just plain fucked up in the head.

So now when I see long nails, I DO think of slutty! All because of this wack job ruining my innocent mind!


----------



## mocha_queen (Feb 12, 2008)

Personally, I think super long nails/ acrylics look trashy.
and like the op says...french tips would give out the impression of slutty cause it reminds people or pornstars, just about all of them have french manicures done.

I think this look on shorter, rounder nails looks classy though especially when the white tip is done under the base colour coat.


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hunnybun* 

 
_Unfortunately -- my own personal experience confirms this article. This is a LONG post, but I feel compelled to share my story in hopes of saving some other woman entering the professional world from my embarrassment. 

I was a go-go dancer at a nightclub for several years in my younger days as a part time college job. Not a stripper -- but I have to admit, shamefully close to that. All the girls I danced with, including myself, always had acrylic french tips. Not super long ones, just your standard set. But it was as much a part of the uniform as the booty shorts and rhinestone bras. 

The older and wiser me now works in a major law firm that has several female attorneys and partners. Not a single french manicure in sight -- acrylic or otherwise. The only exception is the receptionist, who I should add, also wears way too much frosty hot pink blush and is the only staff member without a college degree. 

Now the embarrassing part. I was a bit of slow learner and continued sporting my french tips for the first few months of work. One day, a senior female attorney who had become a mentor of sorts to me, presented me with a little gift bag. Inside was a bottle of a translucent pastel pink nail lacquer and a clipping from a recent fashion/society section of New York Magazine. (excepted in relevant portion below).



I went to lunch with my mentor that same afternoon and asked her about my nails. She explained that french tips are not appropriate to wear in front of clients. And that french manicures, in general, are pretty much passe. I refused to believe this at first. I LOVE my beautiful french tips and thought they were oh so glam. 

But then I started paying more attention to women's nails. If you look in any issue of vogue or any other fashion mag, NONE of the women pictured ever have french manicures. Celebrities in Hollywood never have french manicures either. I slowly realized that the only french manicures I ever saw anymore were worn by the saleswomen when I went shopping or the waitresses when I went out to dinner. In these circles, the white tips seem as popular as ever. But I never caught other businesswomen with french manicures. In fact, what high profile pubic figure, in fashion, politics, society, business, or otherwise has french nails? I can only think of three. Pamela Anderson, Victoria Beckam (though I know that Posh has weathered a lot of editorial criticism for this -- yet I admire her sense of independence) and Dolly Parton. 

Around the same time that I finally realized it was time to give up my beloved french tips -- I was also newly married. My new husband's family is pretty embedded in the local professional society. My father-in-law is a partner in a land investment firm and my mother-in-law sits on the board of a large charitable foundation. As a result, my new husband began bringing me to lots of black tie social functions with his family. I was uncomfortable getting ready for my first formal function sans acrylics. My hands felt so naked and bland. On the car ride there, my husband took my hand was pleasantly surprised. He told me that he was so glad I got rid of "those nails" as his two sisters had always wanted to say something to me about them since they first met me, but that he wouldn't let them for fear of embarrassing me. Clearly, I was convinced. 

My conclusion. French tips are totally acceptable for certain social circles, but definitely not for others. Though I have to disclaim that I'm in California and can't speak for the South (perhaps Miss Parton is totally in vouge with her hometown fashions...). Lastly, this is merely a trend, not a rule. There is nothing wrong with doing as Posh does and flashing high society the french-tipped-finger. I'm writing from the perspective of a young attorney and young wife, wanting to fit into her new professional and social environment._

 
I tend to disagree. I work in a *very* professional setting and all of the female bosses have french tips.  I also found the quote about the receptionist to be a little snobbish.. just because someone doesn't have a college degree does not make them trashy.
I would be quite offended if people paid that much attention to my nails and not to my work!!


----------



## Jello89 (Apr 1, 2008)

I think french tips are cute! Especially with a little gem on the thumbs or a design or something simple. I do agree that Longer is more ''Trashy'' I just think that french manicure could look very classy if its not too long!


----------



## astronaut (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hunnybun* 

 
_Unfortunately -- my own personal experience confirms this article.  This is  a LONG post, but I feel compelled to share my story in hopes of saving some other woman entering the professional world from my embarrassment.  

I was a go-go dancer at a nightclub for several years in my younger days as a part time college job.  Not a stripper -- but I have to admit, shamefully close to that.  All the girls I danced with, including myself, always had acrylic french tips.  Not super long ones, just your standard set.  But it was as much a part of the uniform as the booty shorts and rhinestone bras.  

The older and wiser me now works in a major law firm that has several female attorneys and partners.  Not a single french manicure in sight -- acrylic or otherwise.  The only exception is the receptionist, who I should add, also wears way too much frosty hot pink blush and is the only staff member without a college degree.  

Now the embarrassing part.  I was a bit of slow learner and continued sporting my french tips for the first few months of work.  One day, a senior female attorney who had become a mentor of sorts to me, presented me with a little gift bag.  Inside was a bottle of a translucent pastel pink nail lacquer and a clipping from a recent fashion/society section of New York Magazine.  (excepted in relevant portion below).



I went to lunch with my mentor that same afternoon and asked her about my nails.  She explained that french tips are not appropriate to wear in front of clients.  And that french manicures, in general, are pretty much passe.  I refused to believe this at first.  I LOVE my beautiful french tips and thought they were oh so glam.  

 But then I started paying more attention to women's nails.  If you look in any issue of vogue or any other fashion mag, NONE of the women pictured ever have french manicures.  Celebrities in Hollywood never have french manicures either.  I slowly realized that the only french manicures I ever saw anymore were worn by the saleswomen when I went shopping or the waitresses when I went out to dinner.  In these circles, the white tips seem as popular as ever.  But I never caught  other businesswomen with french manicures.  In fact, what high profile pubic figure, in fashion, politics, society, business, or otherwise has french nails?  I can only think of three.  Pamela Anderson, Victoria Beckam (though I know that Posh has weathered a lot of editorial criticism for this -- yet I admire her sense of independence) and Dolly Parton.  

Around the same time that I finally realized it was time to give up my beloved french tips -- I was also newly married.  My new husband's family is pretty embedded in the local professional society.  My father-in-law is a partner in a land investment firm and my mother-in-law sits on the board of a large charitable foundation.  As a result, my new husband began bringing me to lots of black tie social functions with his family.  I was uncomfortable getting ready for my first formal function sans acrylics.  My hands felt so naked and bland.  On the car ride there, my husband took my hand was pleasantly surprised.  He told me that he was so glad I got rid of "those nails" as his two sisters had always wanted to say something to me about them since they first met me, but that he wouldn't let them for fear of embarrassing me.  Clearly, I was convinced.  

My conclusion.  French tips are totally acceptable for certain social circles, but definitely not for others.  Though I have to disclaim that I'm in California and can't speak for the South (perhaps Miss Parton is totally in vouge with her hometown fashions...).  Lastly, this is merely a trend, not a rule.  There is nothing wrong with doing as Posh does and flashing high society the french-tipped-finger.  I'm writing from the perspective of a young attorney and young wife, wanting to fit into her new professional and social environment._

 
That's very interesting. I didn't have a strong opinion of French nails or knew that porn stars are notorious for having them. I've only had them done twice; once for senior ball and another for high school graduation. I'm really developing an opinion from this thread and also from that disgusting fetish creep on Youtube. I probably won't get my nails done anymore.


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 1, 2008)

Mid-length and short ones definitely not. But some of the extra long ones are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But I love long fake nails, even though I don't wear them


----------



## astronaut (Apr 3, 2008)

Advertisements Archive

You know, I've been looking through advertisments online and Harper's Bazaar recently, taking notice of nails, and I don't see any French nails! Painted nails, yes, but no Frenchies.  Now that I really think about it, French nails are tacky and gaudy :| I know a bunch of girls in high school get it done and maybe even middle school. When I really really think about it, they really aren't classy. This thread really opened my eyes and made me take notice of things because there are things I am very ignorant of: hair and nails.

So during the times I got my nails done, I thought I was being cute and classy when what I really should have done was just keep it simple and polished.


----------



## -moonflower- (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't think they're slutty at all. Sometimes if the nails are very long and paired with an orangy-fake tan they can look trashy, but if they're well done I think they look very professional. 
In fact I've got french nails now, I did them last night.


----------



## MsCocoa (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Advertisements Archive

You know, I've been looking through advertisments online and Harper's Bazaar recently, taking notice of nails, and I don't see any French nails! Painted nails, yes, but no Frenchies. Now that I really think about it, French nails are tacky and gaudy :| I know a bunch of girls in high school get it done and maybe even middle school. When I really really think about it, they really aren't classy. This thread really opened my eyes and made me take notice of things because there are things I am very ignorant of: hair and nails.

So during the times I got my nails done, I thought I was being cute and classy when what I really should have done was just keep it simple and polished._

 
In terms of Harpers Bazaar, I would have to say that it's most likely because short (to the tip of your fingers) nails are 'in'.


----------



## florabundance (Apr 11, 2008)

I had no idea that all this time when guys were watching porn they were looking at fingernails.

More to the point though, my own nails are seemingly incapable of proper shapely growth so the Gel ones are my alternative. I actually think they make my hands look nice and lady like.


----------



## Mizz Samantha J (Apr 11, 2008)

I would have to say when I think of french tips...I dont think slutty, I think chonga. lol. I live in Miami and all the little highschool wanna-be cholas have their french tips...normal length, nothing crazy...typical french.  I actually do wear acrylics, but the "ghetto" long curves and designs lol...I am a makeup artist and fashion designer and ive only gotten good feedback on my nails...so as far as acrylics being trashy, I think not...the typical french...very tacky (and played out)!!!
As far as the porn stars go...yeah...they all got some creative nails, usually always a french!!!  =)


----------



## couturesista (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz Samantha J* 

 
_I would have to say when I think of french tips...I dont think slutty, I think chonga. lol. I live in Miami and all the little highschool wanna-be cholas have their french tips...normal length, nothing crazy...typical french. I actually do wear acrylics, but the "ghetto" long curves and designs lol...I am a makeup artist and fashion designer and ive only gotten good feedback on my nails...so as far as acrylics being trashy, I think not...the typical french...very tacky (and played out)!!!
As far as the porn stars go...yeah...they all got some creative nails, usually always a french!!! =)_

 
First, I don't want u to take this the wrong way but, I have an issue with people using the term "ghetto" to describe something that is less than or tacky. I'm from Baltimore, a very urban city, I grew up with both working parents who owned their home in a very good neighborhood. When people say ghetto, their describing the inner city as if its something bad. There is nothing wrong with were I came from, I 'm very proud to be from the "hood" or "ghetto". So please don't use that term to describe something negatively. I would never say "poor white trash" because it's disrespectful and just because u don't have what others have does not make u trash. Again I'm not attacking U I just wanted to put that out there, so maybe next time u and others can choose ur words a little more carefully. XOXO 

Ok now, I don't have a problem with french tips I personally don't wear them, but I have noticed while watching porn that the ladies do sport alot of french tips. That wouldn't have any influence over my decision to wear them or not to though. My nails are all white so does that mean I'm a super slut in the eyes of this magazine?


----------



## Mizz Samantha J (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_First, I don't want u to take this the wrong way but, I have an issue with people using the term "ghetto" to describe something that is less than or tacky. I'm from Baltimore, a very urban city, I grew up with both working parents who owned their home in a very good neighborhood. When people say ghetto, their describing the inner city as if its something bad. There is nothing wrong with were I came from, I 'm very proud to be from the "hood" or "ghetto". So please don't use that term to describe something negatively. I would never say "poor white trash" because it's disrespectful and just because u don't have what others have does not make u trash. Again I'm not attacking U I just wanted to put that out there, so maybe next time u and others can choose ur words a little more carefully. XOXO 

Ok now, I don't have a problem with french tips I personally don't wear them, but I have noticed while watching porn that the ladies do sport alot of french tips. That wouldn't have any influence over my decision to wear them or not to though. My nails are all white so does that mean I'm a super slut in the eyes of this magazine?_

 
ghetto was not used in a negative way, letting you know  =) the best place to go to get ur nails done is in the hood haha  =P
oh and btw, u can say poor white trash all u want...there is trash in every culture, even in mine!  =)
but hey I understand where u are coming from and I did not mean to disrespect =)


----------



## couturesista (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz Samantha J* 

 
_ghetto was not used in a negative way, letting you know =) the best place to go to get ur nails done is in the hood haha =P
oh and btw, u can say poor white trash all u want...there is trash in every culture, even in mine! =)
but hey I understand where u are coming from and I did not mean to disrespect =)_

 
THNX 4 tha Respect. We COOL ;D


----------



## mreichert (Apr 11, 2008)

I must be a slut then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   I really like French tips- I always thought of them as being more classy/professional than colorful nails.  I get mine done short- I like having acrylic nails (not all the time) because my nails crack easily and look like crap.


----------



## Trista (Apr 11, 2008)

I've worn my nails short, long, medium length, painted dark colors and light colors, with designs and without. I don't think of myself as "slutty". But if someone wants to think my nails look trashy I personally could not care less.


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 11, 2008)

My nails naturally look like a french manicure.

I think short ones look great. Now those 3 inch ones with palm trees painted on them...


----------



## ash10spro (Apr 28, 2008)

well, i actually just got my first set of acrylic nails and i got a french manicure on them.  personally, i think if they are the right length, not too short but certainly not long, then i think they look quite classy.  i got them done specifically for my prom, and everyone complemented me about how pretty my nails were. like i said above, i guess it all depends upon the length, and it especially depends on WHO exactly is wearing them.


----------



## sofabean (Apr 29, 2008)

HAHA what? Who wrote this article??????
I think french manicures are classy and professional for work and such.


----------



## rabideloise (Apr 30, 2008)

First of all Missbehave magazine is messed up!

Secondly, I don't think a neutral French manicure looks bad. I've had one, and I didn't think it looked slutty, and neither did my mother who paid for it.

I've also used the press-on acrylic French nails. I think the long ones are unpractical, and maybe that's where this idea comes from, but I like the short ones. You can file them down to your desired length and I've had people ask me "Where did you get your nails done?" (At home, sitting on the toilet lid, that's where!) I mean, if you can't unzip your fly when you need to use the toilet, THEN your nails are too long, but not SLUTTY!


----------



## MahalMac (May 3, 2008)

I don't think its slutty at all!!


you want to know whats tacky?

chipped finger paints, uneven ugly nails, when nails look so dull because no girl ever bothers to clean then and polish them (i mean put on a clear coat if you don't like color..) I think frech nails are pretty.. unless you get ridiculously long curl ones .. or the person doing them did a shotty job on them..

get what i am saying?


----------



## adela88 (May 14, 2008)

mine are natural and i love them long


----------



## Nox (May 21, 2008)

Adela, your nails are beautiful and healthy. Acrylics can't even compare to the elegance of naturally grown nails.  I keep mine the same way but a little longer on all the fingers, though my thumb nails are not that long.


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 21, 2008)

I think a modest length of french manicure can give you a very polished look , but when you have white tips that are bigger that your nail bed .... Thanks skanky.... I don't think every french tip is sluty ....


----------



## xShoegal (May 21, 2008)

SkylarV217 is sooooooooooo right!
But French nails aren´t slutty - under no circumstances! (If they have the right lenght) They are the perfect way to show natural beauty! I really love them if they´re done in a straight way! One thing, which is uglyfiing is, when the laces are neon colored, but if u do it in a natural way (maybe with some glitzy) it´s the best thing you could do!


----------



## Nails (May 28, 2008)

That article is hilarious in a very 'what the fuck' way.

I only started getting acrylics and actually keeping them rather than letting them grow out when I started working in women's fashion. Before, I was working in food so I kept my nails short, clean and unpolished.

Now, it's part of our store's image so I have fake nails but I always ask the girl to file them into an oval shape because it just suits my hands so much better and I think I personally look trashy with square nails if only because it shows poor judgment in choosing styles. That is a long sentence. 

I always get a polish because I'm nuts about funky polishes and love having nails that take well to polishes. I don't think a French manicure looks good on me, it's just kind of blah. In these pics I've used Revlon 'Soft Romance' appliques over My Private Jet NP by OPI. 

As far as nail art goes, I had one nice set done, with light blue shimmery polish and black 'tendrils' with silver glitter in lines. I got a lot of compliments on it because it wasn't overly gaudy. Then I had a shit job done by someone else and kinda swore off it because I prefer to do my own nails because then I can touch it up at home. 

In essence, french nails are as slutty as you make them. Being trashy is a bit of a different thing - where you just don't care and let your nails fall into grossness.

Side note: I've had girls come into interviews with nasty, chipped nail polish and it definitely reflects badly on them because they don't have the same standards as our company in terms of image.


----------



## AllisonWeaver (May 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banjobama* 

 
_I read in some magazine a long time ago (like in high school) that French manicures/acrylic sets were trashy and I pretty much agree. I also agree that guys will always imagine what your hands look like on their junk. 

But I don't really have a reason for thinking this, except that I agreed when I heard that manicure was trashy a long time ago. I think it might have been in Allure or something._

 
I agree
I think fake nails are trashy in general. Though this is off topic, I don't care for blue finger nails, green finger nails, yellow finger nails, et cetera. I like nails painted traditional nail polish colors - reds, corals, pinks, magentas.


----------



## ktb8293 (May 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aliciaz727* 

 
_I agree with the length thing too. but i've always thought really long (also fake) pink nails = slutty... not french tips. I associate short french tips (real nails) with business women for some reason. anyone else?_

 
I agree too - Length regardless of color defines your sluttiness. It shouldnt but most do judge by this. Undone nails can also be judged.

I personally love a frenchie for fingers and toes. But I have natural sport length nails too.


----------



## dollbaby (Jun 2, 2008)

This article is seriously ridiculous. At my job, you are only allowed to have your nails a certain length and they have to be a french manicure because to them, it looks classy. I work for a cruiseline here in my town. French Manicures have always been classy to me.


----------



## candlesxvi (Jun 3, 2008)

i've ALWAYS thought acrylics looked slutty! i have such a guy mindset.


----------



## OohJeannie (Jun 3, 2008)

*If french manicures are slutty...George Bush is a damn genius! *





Seriously, its all about how you wear it. Personally I'd rather have "slutty" french manicured nails than nails that look like I work in a garage all day...but thats just me. 

Here are pic of my nails. I get them short (see 1st back pic)...but they give the appearance of longer nails bc i get the white powder lower to make the manicure last longer and I cant work with nailes longer than 1/4 of an inch lol.


----------



## concertina (Jun 3, 2008)

I think the french manicure = slutty connotation came about when more and more porn stars began to sport fake nails w/ french manicures. 

In any case, I don't do it much anymore...if I do, the tip isn't white, I'll use some funky color instead.


----------



## OohJeannie (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_I think the french manicure = slutty connotation came about when more and more porn stars began to sport fake nails w/ french manicures. 

In any case, I don't do it much anymore...if I do, the tip isn't white, I'll use some funky color instead._

 

LOL if someone is watching porn...who's looking at their nails? lolllll


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OohJeannie* 

 
_*If french manicures are slutty...George Bush is a damn genius! *





Seriously, its all about how you wear it. Personally I'd rather have "slutty" french manicured nails than nails that look like I work in a garage all day...but thats just me. 

Here are pic of my nails. I get them short (see 1st back pic)...but they give the appearance of longer nails bc i get the white powder lower to make the manicure last longer and I cant work with nailes longer than 1/4 of an inch lol. 







_

 
your nails looks hot!! i love when the white goes lower than just the tip. i deff don't think french mani is slutty i think they are very classy and cute!! I don't like tips though becuase they eff up my nails. I love short sassy nails with extremely bright and outrageous colors. Milani is my favorite I own like 7 nailpolishes from them.


----------



## concertina (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OohJeannie* 

 
_LOL if someone is watching porn...who's looking at their nails? lolllll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well...um...there are normally quite a few...closeups...of the woman using her hands in different...areas. So yes, men, being the visual creatures they are, make the association, sometimes without even realizing it...


----------



## lil miss cheeky (Jun 3, 2008)

I love having white tips. I do put a lot of designs on them when I have time . Here's a picture of my nails,sorry for the big pic..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love doing my nails black as well . or any rich colours. Does anyone do Gels on the website themselves. ?


----------



## ZoeKat (Jun 3, 2008)

I certainly don't think that having a French manicure means you're guaranteed to be written off as a slut, but I understand why many guys associate them with porn. I think it's done on purpose with the huge, blindingly bright white tips to draw attention to what the fingers are doing. But having French nails does not = slut.

Personally, I don't care for acrylics or French tips. I like to get regular manicures and keep my nails short, polished with something like OPI Bubble Bath. To me, it looks classy and professional. I've never really known many people with acrylics or French tips.


----------



## taitu101 (Jul 21, 2008)

If they are then I'm guilty of being slutty on more than one occasion. The only time I don't like them is if they're waaaaaaayyyyy too long.


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't like long...long nails (I call them dragon lady nails).

The french manicure, I love. I think it looks clean. I don't care what any man says about nails. I love the french mani & pedi.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 21, 2008)

Haha, the article made me laugh!  French manicures are just supposed to look like natural clean nails.   To me super long nails don't look classy.. i dunno about slutty, but definitely not classy. 
It all depends on where you work but outrageous colors(like neon or blue), diamonds, and tons of nail art may not be appropriate.   It's always good to ask about the dress code and always go for a more conservative look especially if you work in a professional area like an office. (no tank tops alone, bra straps showing or open toed shoes or flip flops).


----------



## kyustman (Jul 21, 2008)

French tips can look classy, and they can look trashy...it just depends on how you wear them.... However, I don't think you should let what a guy might think define what you wear or do. Guys can take a lot of things the wrong way, such as clothes we wear, makeup, hair color, shoes, etc.... So why go living life worrying what a man thinks about you? Let him get to know you and then judge you.


----------



## MissDeViousDiVa (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow what a sad world we live in if something as simple and trivial as a woman's nails reveal her sexual habits, intelligence, educational level, creed, and financial status. We really do live in one judgemental backwards society.

And this is coming from someone who doesn't even get french manicures or wear acrylics.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Jul 23, 2008)

Personally, I'm not a big fan of French manis. Most of the time, I see them on nails that are fake and too long, with tips the color and opacity of white-out. I think that look is seriously dated, seriously cheesy and can be a bit trashy at times. However, natural-looking French manis on shorter nails (I think they're called American manis?) look good. 

I loathe French pedis under any circumstance. To me, they look gross. However, beauty is in the eye of the beholder I guess.


----------



## preciouscharm (Jul 27, 2008)

Isn't a french manicure the most natural nail polish you can have?? I mean I don't like wearing acrylics and I do my own manicures and pedicures on my natural nails. But in no means do I think a french manicure looks trashy. Girls just like to keep themselves clean and well maintained. 

Now what I think can look a bit tacky are the unnecessarily long nails with rainbow pattern designs. But can't put labels on anyone based on their nails haha......


----------



## smh28 (Jul 27, 2008)

I have always thought french manicures were polished and low key looking. I have never heard of them being considered slutty before.


----------



## juicydiva (Jul 29, 2008)

Not at all! but some people make them slutty..it just depends on the rest of your "look"..
I've got French nails too and i think they are very pretty and not slutty at all!


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't think they're slutty either, I just think having your nails nice makes you look more well groomed that's all. I have gel overlays with a permenant french finish and I think they look just like my natural nails but a little brighter and shinier.

I really dislike overly long nails, to me they're just unnecessary - more like talons than nails and certainly not practical. But nice natural length nails with french tips I've always thought look quite classy.

At the end of the day though someones nails aren't going to make them a slut or not, their actions are!


----------



## kobri (Jul 29, 2008)

Umm I always thought it was behaviour that determined sluttiness...just me? 
I prefer a french mani that is more sheer, because it looks more natural and doesn't show chipping as easily. It is always recommended for brides so that their photos don't look dated. That being said alot of the estheticians I know call French Pedis "porn star toes" because it is so prevalent in that industry.


----------



## aleksis210 (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimberleigh* 

 
_*Christ, if I had to worry about every blessed thing I do as slutty, silly, "clownish" (i.e. my make-up) etc.  I'd spend all my time worrying!  LMAO!  *

I've been getting acrylics for the last 5 years...Typically, I mix it up with french or painted, but I'm pretty set on the french tips.  I've even gone as far as having french tips in crazy colors...black, bright pink, etc.  I do think that the white tips are classy looking as long as they're not ridiculously long._

 
 ITA.......Also, While I don't really like the french tips (I'm more of a color girl) I def. don't think "slutty" when I see them lol...I personally could give a shit what guys think seeing as they hate my black nails...which I LOVE


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 1, 2008)

here they're considered slutty if they're too long. if they're short is considered classy. and the white part must be very thin.


----------



## MadameXK (Aug 2, 2008)

To be candid, every single girl in porn I have seen has a French manicure or Barbie pink nails, so I think it's very easy to see how the French manicure is slutty, especially from a guy's perspective. 

I've always thought it was tacky, though. You hardly ever see "old money" or very professional businesswomen (I'm talking about high-end law partners, investment bankers or CEO's, etc.) with them. They almost always get an extremely pale pink or peach that is pretty much the same as getting clear but gives more of a "finish". 

And, as a third point, I think they are incredibly boring, haha.


----------



## jackie100 (Aug 16, 2008)

I agree with everything Honneybun said. I frequently look at  pics of celebs and pretty much no one wears french manicures or acrylics except the playboy girls or Pamela Anderson. I also never see acrylics and french manicures in high fashion magazines, but I do notice a lot of cashiers and people in the service industry wearing long fake nails and french manicures.

Personally I don't mind like looking slutty though, I am self employed so I can look as slutty as I want. I have had an ex told me he liked acrylics and that's cause he was conditioned by porn. All the pornstars usually wear fake nails... I don't wear them cause I take my fashion cues from celebs and magazines and acrylics and french tips are not "in" now. 

I think this is unfair to say perhaps, but sometimes people might judge your "class" by the nails, for example it would be rare to find a woman in a very high position like a partner in a law firm or CEO to wear french tips or acrylics.


----------



## abrody (Aug 16, 2008)

i think french manis on really long nails can look a bit cheap especially with the really white and thick tips. but on short/mid length nails i think its such a beautiful look


----------



## aimerbijoux (Aug 20, 2008)

That is so odd... and when I asked my boyfriend about what color tips I should get (I want a french manicure) he said white because it looks very "classy" which is what i've always thought - and TRUST me, if he thought they would remind other guys (namely, the guys at my college) of pornstars and hands on "junk" then he would never let me get them because he's that protective lol.


----------



## Insalubrity (Aug 20, 2008)

This is just my opinion: Natural nails with french tips basically means someone is well groomed.  Acrylics? Porn star.  That's what my first thought when I see them.  Otherwise, I dont really care (except for chunky, glitter nail polish which I'm not so fond of).  Am i going to write someone off as slutty because of acrylics? Nope.  Are they going to start on a lower rung of sophistication on the very first impression then someone who hasnt done anything with their nails? Probably, it depends on how they carry themselves otherwise.  Is this a superficial way to judge people? Yep.  Do people normally make these kinds of judgments all the time? Of course. 

*shrug*


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 21, 2008)

if you really notice nails, you might be surprised to see that a lot of celebs do have Acrylics. maybe not most or even half, but they do show up in short lenghts and many, many have french nails


----------



## greengoesmoo (Feb 25, 2010)

Your magazine can eat my dick. 
Those things are exactly why girls get self image disorders!


----------



## hello_kitty (Feb 25, 2010)

Haha, most people I see with French manicures are probably 40s or 50s or older... and look like stuffy old librarians.  Maybe they're all porn stars on the side?  Haha.

I like the look.  Not a fan overly long, but I don't really care what others do.  I just didn't like mine overly long because I still need to function.  If I had the disposable income still, I would most certainly have my gel nails with white tips because it was damn nice to have great looking nails no matter what I was doing!  If people want to think I'm slutty because I have my nails done a certain way, sucks for them... glad I don't live in their little mind.


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 25, 2010)

I remember when this thread first came out.. I posted in it than and than again last year.. my opinion is still the same.. nails are nails are nails.  i am not a fan of claw like nails, even less of a fan of the long pointy nails some celebs sometimes have these days (yuck) but i do not judge or really care how other people do their nails.
french manicures aren't really my thing.. i like color and i like to change it up often.. but they are pretty (i prefer them short), and are very popular.


----------



## teeezyy (Feb 26, 2010)

LOL this thread is hilarious. nails now determine a girls sexual promiscuity? come on ladies, really? my mom was getting acrylics for awhile. are you calling her trashy? shes been married to the same man for 25 years now and she is also very classy. although i personally do not like acrylics on myself, i dont think they are tacky. however, i think a manicure on a natural nail looks very nice. porn stars do french manicures? well, they also curl their hair. hopefully we dont think that nice hair is trashy....


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow...I guess I am trashy & proud of it! I really could give 2 shits what people think, I think they look hot. I also don't just get white tips, sometimes I go with different color glitter tips as well. I rock fake nails when I have platinum blonde the most and they get longer as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Just crazy...I say do what you want, it's your money and if you like them...fuck 'em!


----------



## Nicala (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm not very into acrylic nails simply because of how much it damages your nail.. but my mom likes it very much. Mainly because the acrylic nails (not long of course) distract from the arthritis she has in her fingers. It boosts her self esteem, so I'm all good with it.


----------



## sparklemint (Mar 15, 2010)

I think alot of girls already have enough worries about looking "trashy" or "slutty" because of their hair and makeup without having to throw the color or style of their nails into the mix. I find it ridiculous that anyone would judge a girl by her nails.


----------



## ashmarie019 (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh, for heaven's sake. That's absolutely ridiculous. Some one thinks acrylics are slutty someone else thinks french tips are slutty, and the others think you should only wear pink flesh tones to NOT be slutty. 

Well, when you get your nails done half assed like most cheap nail salons do, they look awful and ruin your nails.

Its rare now to see a properly done acrylic nail, but in my opinion, unlike many others, i do like them.

Does it matter that the girl next to you with the peach boring polish thinks your fingernails are an indication to how many men share your bed?

No and nor do I care... I will wear my black liner for my daytime looks, insane crazy colors on my nails, and maybe even FAKE ones *gasp*

So get your nails done girls, wear what you like, if you don't like it don't wear it. Now if your boobs and ass are hanging out you may have some problems!


----------



## hello_kitty (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm back to being a slut, I have my gel nails again!






You should see all the men lining up 

I actually got them again because I work as a receptionist at an animal hospital now, and it completed my professional look.  The office manager really likes them, along with the other girls I work with.  So instead of ragged crap looking nails, I have a French manicure that always looks neat.


----------



## westindiesangel (Apr 3, 2010)

LOL. I would never see someone as "slutty" because of their nails, but I do think fake nails look tacky...when they're superlong and thick so it's apparent they are fake. Both the french manicure ones and the painted ones with designs on them. I got them a few times and they just ruined my real nails. Now I prefer to just paint or get designs on my natural nail. 

With all that being said, I think that they may be tacky, but I can't deny they are fun!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Apr 4, 2010)

I have long pink & white gel nails considered "stripper nails" & I love them too death!


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 6, 2010)

i know i commented a million times on this but this thread just makes me think wtf lol
i always loved my fake nails, i actually liked them thicker, no reason why it was what i preferred. i only had french tips a few times because i like color and i like to mix things up but i think they look cute and professional at the same time.


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 6, 2010)

French can be done classy,funky, or sexy. It just dpends on ur own personal taste. Sometimes I hate having fake nails and do my own natural nails. Sometimes I love the look of fake french nails, I like having a normal length done with a perfect square tip that is impossible to get on natural nails. I love having a pearly or opal pink with white tips too, I def don't like the natural french look lol, I'd rather paint my nails a dark or bright color.


----------



## Mao6584 (Aug 5, 2012)

I think ur nails look great. I'm j a regular guy, hetero, and I'm somewhat into french manicures although they don't make a woman attractive alone, they look sexy and set off the clothes, makeup, and hair. They're only "slutty"(I despise that trite term) when they're monstrously long or freakishly colored, in my opinion. They do raise the "hotness" factor! Drew


----------

